

AppSumo: Optimizely (YC W10) Lifetime Bronze for $17 - patd
http://www.appsumo.com/?r=kJAF

======
dbm44
Is the Bronze package 2,000 visitors A/B tested per month or 2,000 in total
before you have to upgrade ?

------
calculon
The grammatical error on the front page, amidst a burst of self-
aggrandizement, doesn't exactly inspire confidence:

"Its built from the same guys who ran Obama's campaign and worked at Google.
That means it's good:)"

